# Nelson Mandela ist tot



## MetalFan (5 Dez. 2013)

_Er war Afrikas Freiheitsheld und Südafrikas erster schwarzer Präsident. Für seinen Kampf gegen die Rassentrennung saß Nelson Mandela 27 Jahre lang im Gefängnis. Nun ist der 95-Jährige an den Folgen einer Lungenentzündung gestorben._
Weiterlesen...


----------



## Q (6 Dez. 2013)

Vielleicht hilft dem ewigen Frieden ja, dass er Friedensnobelpreisträger war... Warum auch immer das nicht erwähnt wurde. R.I.P.....


----------



## Punisher (6 Dez. 2013)

Den Nobelpreis hat Obama auch bekommen, das hat nichts zu bedeuten.


----------



## UTux (6 Dez. 2013)

*R.I.P. Nelson Mandela.*



Punisher schrieb:


> Den Nobelpreis hat Obama auch bekommen, das hat nichts zu bedeuten.



Frage mich eh wie Obama den Nobelpreis bekommen hat. Er hat nicht annähernd das geleistet was Nelson Mandela erreicht hat.
Und Krieg im Namen des Friedens zu führen, ist in meinen Augen kein Grund.


----------



## Chamser81 (6 Dez. 2013)

Dieser Mann hat wirklich jeden Respekt verdient. R.I.P

Leider haben seine Nachfolger sein Vermächtnis kaum zum positiven ändern können. Früher wurden die Schwarzen in Südafrika von den Weißen ausgenommen und nun von ihren eigenen Leuten. Sie sind zwar jetzt offiziell frei aber wer sich mit diesem Land auch nur etwas beschäftigt, der muss erkennen, das sich dort nichts wirklich zum besseren entwickelt hat. Die Armut, die Ungleichbehandlung, die Kriminalität (vor allem die sehr hohe Mordrate) und viele andere Probleme machen diesem Land weiterhin extrem zu schaffen!


----------



## Death Row (6 Dez. 2013)

Sehr traurig. Da kommen einen fast die Tränen, auch wenn man wusste, dass es bei seinem Zustand so enden wird. Ein Vorbild für uns alle, auch für die jüngere Generation!

Den Kampf, den er begonnen hat, ist noch lange nicht vorbei. Es gibt noch viel zu tun


----------

